# Factory Made



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Was watching some program the other night. I think it was called Factory Made. Very similar to that other show How its Made. They were showing an acoustic guitar being built and I was amazed at just how much automation was involved in the making of this guitar. Even the buffing was robotic. Cutting, frets, neck, body... about the only thing I seen a human do was put strings on it. I kept waiting to see if they were going to show the headstock so I could see what brand it was. I was thinking like maybe Yamaha or something. Was shocked to see "Taylor" on the headstock.

Actually, I just found the video.

http://science.discovery.com/videos/factory-made-season-2-acoustic-guitars.html


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Check out the book "Guitar Lessons" by Bob Taylor. He describes the various stages of the Taylor Guitar company. It's quite interesting. 

Guitar Lessons: A Life's Journey Turning Passion into Business: Amazon.ca: Bob Taylor: Books


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Taylor is the King of manufacturing advances, though he seems to still have his eye on good hand chosen parts for at least some of his line. I have immense respect what he does, but I'm not a huge fan of the guitars. One stands out though, an all koa auditorium that was at Elderly several years ago. That was otherworldly. Otherwise I'm kind of ambivalent.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Taylor is the King of manufacturing advances, though he seems to still have his eye on good hand chosen parts for at least some of his line. I have immense respect what he does, but I'm not a huge fan of the guitars. One stands out though, an all koa auditorium that was at Elderly several years ago. That was otherworldly. Otherwise I'm kind of ambivalent.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Mooh...What are a few things about Taylor guitars that make you "ambivalent" and "not a huge fan"? Just curious, as I have a high regard for your opinion(s).

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Dave.

Mostly price/value considerations. When I first went shopping for one in the mid '90s I couldn't get one that suited me for reasonable money at the time. Sonically I felt there was more bang for the buck with Guild or Martin, but I had been hoping for the less conservative looking Taylor. In the intervening years not much has changed from what I hear.

They are extremely well made, look great, and have terrific promotion and customer relations, but they seem on average to be sterile sounding and *maybe *a little bright when they're brand new. New ones rarely attract me like new Guilds or Martins, Collings, Santa Cruz, or Breedlove. That's not a universal characteristic just a general observation from the ones I've known best (4 or 5 students, as many performers), and from ones I've played in stores. It's most often observed that solid wood guitars mature with age, but something has to incite that initial attraction. It just doesn't happen often enough with new Taylors compared with other brands. 

On the surface everything seems perfect. I live in hope that the koa one I mentioned finds its way to me. 

Are you around in July Dave? Lunch?

Peace, Mooh.



greco said:


> Mooh...What are a few things about Taylor guitars that make you "ambivalent" and "not a huge fan"? Just curious, as I have a high regard for your opinion(s).
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I like Taylor  but each to their own ears. I do think that the tone of a Taylor pairs well with Martin.

The machine made video is rather edited though:

[video=youtube;96z3AczckBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96z3AczckBc&amp;feature=related[/video]

There are more than this part 1


----------



## Marshall LX58 (May 17, 2012)

Just like a hot girl that you can not talk to because she has shit for brains, give me the old dirty j-45 we can talk all night.


The Koa k14 is nice I have sold 2 of them in the bast 5 years nice guitars.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is the way guitar making is or has gone. I don't see anything wrong with it. Modern mfg. methods provide quality and consistency as can be seen by comparing the automotive industry of the 60's compared to what we have today. Notice how the body panels fit today compared with back 40 years ago?

This is one of the reasons I have no problem buying most things online today, including guitars.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Cool videos guys. Its really neat to see how the big guys do it.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Bob Taylor has always said that he does not want "luthiers" in his plant. He believes in "comoditizing" guitars. I believe this is wrong. In Canada, are lucky to have some of the finest makers in the world. Honestly, you have no idea what guitars can sound like till you play the instruments made by Manser, Laskin, Heiden, Proulx, Threet, Weber, etc etc We have hundreds of maker in this country that outperform the best of the factory offerings. Your town will have one. Hunt them up.


----------

